# South West cycle tour - Penzance to Bristol - route tweaks/suggestions?



## pinkychukkles (Jul 27, 2011)

Have committed to doing a cycling tour with a friend at the start of September - we're catching the first train from Bristol down to Penzance in the morning and plan to cycle back to Bristol over the following four days. Whether we'll actually be able to cycle much on the fourth day remains to be seen - we have the option of ringing his wife to pick us up on the fourth day if we are broken .

Have plotted the first three days on Google maps:
Day 1
Day 2
Day 3

He says the first couple of days should see plenty of hills but be around 60/70 miles of travelling and part of the route is based around the West Country Way but if any of you knowledgeable peeps are aware of any routes good for cycling that go in the same direction, please let me know. We're booked up to stay somewhere in Redruth and Tintagel for the first two nights so that's where we've got to end up; unable so far to find somewhere available to stay on the third night. 

Suggestions of other websites for plotting bike-friendly routes on in the South West also appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## madzone (Jul 28, 2011)

Your Penzance to Mousehole section contains a fucker of a hill


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 28, 2011)

By doing the coast like that you're going to be going up/down/up/down/up/down at every little inlet or beach


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Day2: padstow to wadebridge stretch.  Don't take the road, use the bike trail instead!

In fact, I'd just get the ferry from padstow to rock and save yourself a massive double back and avoid wadebridge altogether.
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ms...&ll=50.531762,-4.902649&spn=0.076927,0.158443


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2011)

http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewforum.php?f=22


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the replies - will digest and tweak accordingly.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 1, 2011)

Day 3 looks about the same distance as day 1 and 2 combined.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah, it's gonna be longer - hopefully still have time to rehydrate at good pubs on the way though...


----------



## pinkychukkles (Sep 7, 2011)

Currently on the 0524 from Bristol to Penzance and we're a wee bit peckish after a 4.30 start, shower and straight out the door. Any recommendations for somewhere to go for a Day 1 breakfast primer? (easy first day, only 45 miles).


----------



## pinkychukkles (Sep 7, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> In fact, I'd just get the ferry from padstow to rock and save yourself a massive double back and avoid wadebridge altogether.


Great tip, that knocked about 12 miles off Day 2's total mileage and, more importantly, more time to visit a local watering hole...


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 7, 2011)

Glad I could help


----------

